# Thoughts about Deadpool Movie (2016)?



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Doge Precedes said:


> Tried too hard to be good and it was obvious. I mean that in the worst possible way.


yay, I love you. You're so critical and in your face.

Wait, I thought you were an INTJ?

I honestly thought the movie would be better as CGI; but of course, no one would have taken it seriously. I guess it's kind of cool seeing Deadpool in the big screen, but I just didn't get that feeling for some reason, like "wow, real life Deadpool" 

I guess I did a bit, though. I loved parts of it. Like him cutting off his hands and falling into a garbage truck.

I loved the raunchy sex scenes too, kind of. SERIOUSLY, it was kind of gross, just seeing giant bodies on the screen romping on each other. Ha ha ha ha, the reactions from everyone around was priceless.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

It was a super hero movie that featured pegging and bewbies. Take it or leave it.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Meteoric Shadows said:


> I couldn't help it!
> 
> Btw, what do you think of my avatar?


Nothing really. I don't usually form opinions about avatars.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

sprinkles said:


> Nothing really. I don't usually form opinions about avatars.


She's really flexible.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Meteoric Shadows said:


> She's really flexible.


Annie Clark? 

Wait how do you know that? :tongue:


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

ninjahitsawall said:


> Annie Clark?
> 
> Wait how do you know that? :tongue:


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Meteoric Shadows said:


>


I see... I thought you meant flexible like doing splits and bending over backwards. :laughing:


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

johnnyyukon said:


> Funny, the "Trailer" i saw was indeed the main trailer (on IMDB) but it had Ryan Reynolds doing a commentary basically talking about how crappy the trailer was and how it made the movie look stupid, ha.
> 
> 
> I also liked the opening credits with ZERO real credits, stuff like "Starring: God's perfect Idiot" "Producers: Some Asshats" hahaha




Oh, Guess I should post the commentary trailer, Ryan actually sounds a lot like Deadpool (he really was a perfect fit for this role)








Reynolds says "Oh! These PG-13 trailers are AGONIZING! Basically showing nothing. This is nothing compared to the Red(man????) Trailer. It's absolute garbage."

ha





Some more screens (I got the CAM version) from the first like, 2 minutes, of which I was laughing my ass off.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Absolutely magnificent :laughing:

I first learned about the comic book character when reading about what everybody hated about _X-Men Origins: Wolverine,_ then I found Ryan Reynold's leaked video on Youtube and absolutely loved it: I loved the wise-cracking, I loved the crayon drawing, and I couldn't get "Angel of the Morning" or "Hollaback Girl" out of my head for months.

I started trying to learn more about the comic-book character: I loved the idea that he and Thanos were fighting for the affections of Death herself, I loved the "Yo Mamma" fight with Spider-man, and I loved the thought that the writers put into the science of why he looked so hideous: when you have cancer, *your cells* are acting out, so genetically modifying Wade Wilson with Wolverine's accelerated healing gave Wilson's cancer cells the same regenerative ability as the rest of him, and his biomass is now 20% cancer at any given second (but never the same 20% from second to second).

And then I found out they were making an actual movie :happy: and that they were casting Ryan Reynolds again :laughing:

(Side note: MARIO LOPEZ!!!!!)

And then Ryan Reynold's teaser trailer for the first trailer ("from the studio that inexplicable sewed his f---ing mouth shut the first time" :laughing: :laughing: :laughing, and then the actual trailer ("And whatever you do, don't make the super-suit green! Or animated!"). Absolutely brilliant. And not just because I'm a Browncoat and Morena Baccarin was the love interest*.

I wasn't sure if they would be _breaking_ the fourth wall in the actual movie, but I loved that they would at least be brushing up against it (Deadpool telling the same joke to the characters in the movie that he'd previously told the audience in the test video), and I hoped against all hope that they would find a way to use "Angel of the Morning" at some point in the movie. Even just the ending credits would've been good enough for me, but I _could not_ think Deadpool without thinking "Angel of the Morning" or vice versa.

By the way, am I the only one who saw Ryan Reynold's PSA online telling men - as Deadpool - to check themselves for testicular cancer? Seriously, I cannot imagine a character that more perfectly combines balls jokes with cancer than Deadpool, and that PSA was perfect.

And then I found out that my stepmother wanted to see the movie too. She has a huge crush on Ryan Reynolds and has watched all of his romantic comedies, but she has also hated most of the R-rated comedies that Dad has tried to make her watch and she is also not a comic-book nerd the way we are, so Dad and I each thought that she would change her mind and that he would go without her.

No dice, she ended up going with Dad. (AND LOVED IT :laughing: I still cannot believe that she loved Deadpool as much as Dad and I loved it.)

As for me watching the movie:

I cannot begin to describe the unimaginable nerdgasm that went through my brain when the theater filled with the first few notes of "Angel of the Morning" :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

I had spent _a year and a half_ wishing that a Deadpool movie would feature the song in some small, cutesy way of nodding to the fans of the test footage, but I hadn't dreamt that it would be the theme to the _opening f---ing credits!!!!!_

And then the f---ing TVTropesy credits themselves:

A Douchebag's Film, Directed by An Overpaid Tool, Produced by Asshats, Starring God's Perfect Idiot
Hot Chick
British Villain
Pouty Teenager
Comic Relief
CGI Character
(I completely lost it at GRATUITOUS CAMEO :laughing: )

And then the actual movie started.

Not only was it hilarious when I found out that Deadpool would be _actually_ breaking the fourth wall instead of just coming really close, but I cannot think of a single line in the movie that was not immortally memorable**

(All-time*** favorite: Deadpool asking if Professor Xavier was played by "Stewart or McAvoy? These timelines are very confusing!")

Wasn't a huge fan of how Ajax Francis explained why Deadpool looked hideous (I preferred the comic version over Francis saying that the cancer was cured and that the disfigurement was from the procedure itself), but I've since convinced myself that Francis was lying.

*And a hooker as I found out later in the actual movie. They did not make a joke about this in the movie, this is unacceptable, and they need to make a _Firefly_ joke about this in the next movie because I will _[censored pending investigation by the website moderators, FBI, Secret Service, Interpol, Vatican, NASA, CERN, and Johns Hopkins University]_ if they do not make a joke about Morena Baccarin playing a love interest / hooker.

**See what I did there?

*** How about there?

**** Wait, there wasn't a foot-note in the text with 4 stars, was there? (Oh, wait, that's not a footnote :shocked: )


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

Better than other shitty-kiddie marvel movies Avengers stuff where the waste actors like James Spader, I have seen Dardevil and Jessica Jones, they are far more better than the shitty marvel movies.

It was heavily censored here in the theaters but still a good movie, really entertaining


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

I was really surprised.

Not only did they 
* *




not kill Vanessa, but they threw in a happy ending.




Can't wait for the second movie where he gets to be Deadpool all the way through. 
...presumably.


----------

